# Thule lock problems



## samguan (May 19, 2012)

Bought a Thule bike rack which has an integrated lock.


The instruction says insert the lock cylinder with the change key and then lock/unlock with the other key.

I was able to put the cylinder in place, however, the other key does not lock or unlock. I can event turn that key, when I tried to turn the key, I can see the little metal tab in the female part moves a little but it is tilted at an angle so the top part got stuck.

Any help, I think this is a defect, will it cover under warranty?


----------



## samguan (May 19, 2012)

It is a Thule 971xt helium. The problem is that the lock is integrated so there is no way of replacing the lock


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

the locks are removable.
are you referring to the lock at the base, on the round knob?
when locked, that knob will spin with no resistance. when unlocked, it will tighten and loosen and you will be able to feel that.
if you can't lock the core, then try spinning the knob slightly 1 way or the other. there are some cutouts that allow for that to happen, and if you're between them, it might not turn.


----------

